# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Πλοία ειδικών αποστολών (Special purpose vessels) > Διάφορα (others) >  Βυθοκόροι (Dredgers)

## mastrovasilis

¶λλο ένα πλοίο ειδικών αποστολών είναι η βυθοκόρος.

Η Βυθοκόρος (βυθός + κορέω =καθαρίζω) (dredger) είναι ιδιαίτερος τύπος πλοίου&#185;, συνήθως πλωτό ναυπήγημα χωρίς δική του πρόωση. Χρησιμοποιείται για εκβαθύνσεις, διανοίξεις, διαπλατύνσεις και γενικά τον καθαρισμό των βυθών, την αξιοποίηση διαμόρφωση ακτών για κατασκευή λιμενικών, τουριστικών κλπ. έργων. Λέγεται και βορβοραφάγος ή φαγάνα ή ντράγκα (εκ του αγγλικού όρου).

Ο κλασσικός τύπος της βυθοκόρου συνίσταται από μια μηχανική διάταξη με ατέρμονα αλυσίδα που φέρεται σε τύμπανα μεταλλικού πλαισίου. Στους κρίκους της αλυσίδας αυτής φέρονται μικροί κάδοι που όταν φθάνουν στο βυθό με κάποια κλίση παραλαμβάνουν την λάσπη ("ιλύ") και κατά την επιστροφή τους την απορρίπτουν σε φορτηγίδες ή σε ίδια κύτη (αμπάρια) της βυθοκόρου που όταν γεμίσουν μετακινείται μακράν και τα απορρίπτει από ύφαλα ανοίγματα.

Αν όμως ο βυθός είναι βραχώδης απαιτείται προηγουμένως η εκσκαφή είτε με ειδικούς βραχοθραύστες, είτε με υποβρύχιους δυναμίτες. Ο "βραχοθραύστης" είναι ένα μηχανικό μακρύ χαλύβδινο εξάρτημα κυλινδρικού σχήματος, βάρους μερικών τόνων, το οποίο δια γερανού υψώνεται και αφήνεται να πέσει με ορμή στους βράχους μέχρι να τους θρυμματίσει.

¶λλος τύπος βυθοκόρων είναι οι αναρροφητικές οι οποίες διαθέτουν ένα μακρύ πρόβολο, που λαμβάνει διάφορες κλίσεις, σχήματος αρχαίου κριού, όπου φέρεται απορροφητικός σωλήνας και η άκρη του οποίου καταλήγει σε μεγάλη πολυφτερωτή έλικα. Συνήθως αυτό το είδος χρησιμοποιείται σε ποταμούς.

Τις απλούστερες βυθοκόρους αποτελούν ειδικές πλατφόρμες επί των οποίων φέρεται ερπυστριοφόρος γερανός ξηράς που φέρει «αρπάγη» που πέφτει στο νερό ανοικτή και κατά την ανέλκυση αυτή κλείνει μηχανικά αποσπώντας έτσι μέρος της λάσπης από τον βυθό.

Μετά τον Β΄ Π.Π. οι βυθοκόροι εξελίχθηκαν σημαντικά. Στην Ελλάδα με τέτοια σκάφη το 1948 έγινε ο καθαρισμός και η διάνοιξη του Ισθμού της Κορίνθου που είχαν συστηματικά αποφράξει οι Γερμανοί με σιδηροδρομικά βαγόνια, αυτοκίνητα και χωμάτινους όγκους λίγο πρίν την αποχώρησή τους (Οκτώβριος 1944).

πηγή. wikipedia

Και μερικές φωτό.

tech_disp_dredgers.jpg

tech_disp_clamshell.jpg

tech_disp_suction.jpg

πηγή. google

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Η τελευταια φωτο ειναι εκπληκτικη   :Cool:

----------


## manolis m.

Auto to ploio einai mia katigoria apo mono tou! Einai enas typou vathikorou pou diathetei deksameni me solina eksagogis & eisagogis o opoios exei tin dinatotita anarofisis antikeimenwn apo ton pato tis thalassas ! Diladi pernei-sillegei ton vitho kai ton filtrarei kai ton diaxwrizei se metalika & ksilinia natikeimena apo tin mia kai laspi kai xalikia apo tin alli! I leitourgeia tou ginetai me dyo terastious swlines anarrofisis se kathe pleura oi opoioi mporoun ftasoun se vathos ews kai 100 metra! To ploio auto exei ws epi to pliston xaraktira ereunitikou skafous!To 1999 simmetixe stin ereuna aneuresis mixanikwn tmimatwn-kalwdiwn gia na dialeukathoun  ta aitia ptwsis tou aeroskafous Suis AIR 111 ston Kanada! Logw tis idiomorfias tou allazei poli syxan topo ergasias.Autin tin periodo douleuei stin Melvourvi alla sta mesa tou Oktovi tha metakinithei pros tin Mesi Anatoli!

Texnika Xaraktiristika

Name *Queen of the Netherlands*
Kataskeui *1998,* *Verolme in Heusden (Holland)* *.*
Yard No* 1030*
DWT  *24.200* *tonoi*
Mikos   *173** metra*
LPP *155 metra*
Platos *32,4 μέτρα*Max speed *18,6 κόμβoi*
Xoritikotita deksamenwn   *23,000* *cm3*
Call sign *JM6224*
Simaia* Olandias*
IMO *9164031

*queen of the neth2.jpg
queen of the neth4.jpg
queen of the neth6.jpg
recov39.jpg
queen of the neth7.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Kai edw i sinexeia twn phwto!
queen of theneth3.jpg
recov44.jpg
r222333_876404.jpg
dredge-plume-sept05-small.jpg
queen of the neth5.jpg

----------


## manolis m.

Kai mia teleutaia...
Pigi pliroforiwn & fwtografiwn Google,Wikipedia

r219950_863483.jpg

----------


## MYTILENE

Το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο το είδα σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ της τηλεόρασης του ΣΚΑΙ πριν κάμια βδομάδα,  και 'καθάριζε τον ''διάδρομο'' πλέυσης των μεγάλων πλοίων που μπαίνουνε στο λιμάνι του Ροτερνταμ.

----------


## mastrovasilis

Aκριβώς αυτό είναι φίλε MYTILENE. :Wink:

----------


## MYTILENE

Είδες μνήμη έ?Κρατάει ακόμη :Razz: .Ευχαριστώ φίλε

----------


## manolis m.

Pantws nomizw pws prepei na to exw ksanapetyxei se ntokimanter sto Skai to sigkekrimeno gia ereuna nauagiou nomizw!

----------


## helatros68

Η βυθοκορος Astra (hopper dredger) στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 24.3.2007.


astra at piraeus roads on 24.3.07.jpg

----------


## Natsios

> Η βυθοκορος Astra (hopper dredger) στην ραδα του Πειραια στις 24.3.2007.
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 68765


Αυτο που αφρίζει μπροστά τι είναι, ύφαλος?

----------


## helatros68

Καλησπερα...ναι ειναι ξερες ανοιχτα απο τα Σεληνια (Σαλαμινα).

----------


## pantelis2009

Η βαθυκόρος (Dredgers) LEONARDO DA VINCI με ΙΜΟ 8411592 κατασκευής 1985 σημαία Mauritius (MU) με μήκος 121,52 μέτρα και πλάτος 22,40 μέτρα, φωτογραφημένη από την Κυνόσουρα στις 16/01/2019 στην ΝΑΥΣΙ που βρισκόταν προφανώς για εργασίες. Έφυγε στις 25/03 με προορισμό το NADOR (Μαρόκο).

LEONARDO-DA-VINCI-01-16-01-2019.jpg

----------


## manoubras 33

H Βυθοκόρος *PARANA* της Ολλανδικής εταιρείας Baggerbedrijf de boer ναυπήγησης του 2000 στην Ινδία, βρίσκεται αυτές τις μέρες στο Ναυπηγείο της Σύρου για επισκευή. 

DSCN3065.JPG

----------

